# Substrate Options For Hottentotta hottentotta



## Spydr (Oct 31, 2011)

i know soils and eco earth is a good substrate, but with the small size of H.h. and hiding all the time.  i was wondering if i could have a pretty setup.  i wanted to mix black and purple calcium carbonate sand for a pure sand substrate.  is this ok for Hottentotta hottentotta?



by the way i'm forgoing the usual desert scorpion themes and going for a colorful cambrian/pre cambrian/devonian era ocean floor theme to kinda pretend i have a small eurypterid or small brontoscorpio.  i already have discoid coral, torch coral, and a purple ferny decoration to pretend the torch coral is a sponge, and the rest other odd primitive life from those times.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 31, 2011)

I use sand and coco peat mixture for all my desert scorps. It has a good hold so it can be tunneled, although HHs dont do that IME, its still good to have a choice .


----------



## Spydr (Oct 31, 2011)

so will she be fine on pure sand?


----------



## superuglyllc (Oct 31, 2011)

i heard coconut fiber stuff is best for the little hottentotta juves. thats what i use and hes doing good.(i mixed some exoterra black sand with it also) for desert feel


----------



## Spydr (Oct 31, 2011)

mine is a sub adult.  she is currently housed on proper substrate, but is humidity all that necessary for them?  is misting good enough?  could i safely use pure sand?


----------



## superuglyllc (Oct 31, 2011)

the book says: habitat=arid temperate grassland savanna ' substrate= composite sand / rock temp 80+ more or less '  humidity is low to moderate( not too much)' mist=very lighty only on occasion ' water dish i usually do cricket quencher so they dont sink. my scorp love that stuff( its not a total desert species) just look up where your scorp is from and duplicate the season and temp and habitat. little less heat during colder seasons and so on ..one of the guys on the post gave me that tip on duplictaing its real habitat,no heat pad on bottom(digs to escape heat)


----------



## Michiel (Nov 1, 2011)

they don't burrow, so I would use a mixture of sand and humus. It is not that important, but I would not use 100% sand. It does not retain moisture well enough.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Nov 1, 2011)

For humidity, i use a pressured mister for gardening, i set it on the spray mode and just spray over the surface of the entire tank. It may seem a lot, but they got direct lighting plus open top, so the humidity doesnt stay in. I do, although, have a water dish for all of them to share. Which reminds me, gotta upgrade their tank size soon!


----------

